

Twas the night before Disrupt - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2011/05/20/twas-the-night-before-disrupt/

======
jgv
Psyched! Here's the official wiki for the hackathon =>
[https://github.com/hackdisrupt/TechCrunch-Disrupt-
Hackathon-...](https://github.com/hackdisrupt/TechCrunch-Disrupt-Hackathon-
NYC-2011/wiki)

------
cmuir
genius.

